# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Δεν λειτουργεί αποκωδικοποιητής F&U

## alex20

Καλημέρα σας Χριστός Ανέστη. Έχω ένα δέκτη mp4 και με το που τον έβαλα στην πρίζα έκανε τσαφ. Τον άνοιξα δεν βρήκα πυκνωτές φουσκωμένους τις τέσσερις διόδους τις είδα δεν είδα όμως κάτι περίεργο οπτικά όμως είχε και μια ασφάλεια για λάθη όμως είναι στερεωμένη πάνω στην πλακέτα. Να σημειωθεί ότι ο δέκτης είναι νεκρός και όσον αφορά για όργανο μέτρησης (πολύμετρο) διαθέτω

----------


## alex20

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46156ο δέκτης είναι αυτός η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο πρόχειρη  :Smile:

----------


## chipakos-original

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46156ο δέκτης είναι αυτός η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο πρόχειρη


Αν είσαι τυχερός και δεν έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια από την ημερομηνία αγοράς έχει εγγύηση.

----------


## Panoss

Ψάξε με το πολύμετρο για βραχυκυκλωμένο εξάρτημα.
Κάποιο τρανζίστορ, δίοδο, πυκνωτή, οτιδήποτε.

----------


## manolo

H ασφάλεια είναι σίγουρα καμμένη και έλεγξε και τη γέφυρά του..

----------


## νεκταριοος

αν με ενα πακακι του δωσομε συνεχες ρευμα 12βολτ  δεν θα δουλεψει? :Wink:

----------


## manolo

Ελπίζω να ξέρει που να συνδέσει τα 12volt..ουσιαστικά παρακάμπτει το AC κομμάτι της τροφοδοσίας... αν και από τεχνικής άποψης δεν είναι σωστή πρακτική αυτή η κίνηση..

----------

